# Realtek Ethernet Cable disconnected



## jidmoo (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a compaq laptop which has worked fine for 3 years. I keep getting a message saying that the Realtek Ethernet Cable Is Disconnected. I've never connected using the ethernet, only wireless. Windows will not boot and I'm now getting missing file warnings. Windows will not boot with startup CD. In other words, I've crashed!
Any ideas has what to do? Notice that others are having problems very simular but, not crashing.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The cable error probably has nothing to do with the crash. You will get that error in a perfectly good system if the wired Ethernet cable is not present.


----------



## TechGod (Jan 26, 2008)

go and get another bootable window xp cd and try to format ur C drive and reinstall ur windows 

if u cant do this simply hit the helpdesk of campaq 

i hope this will help

TechGod


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

GAD! Please don't follow this advice! There's no reason to kill the patient just because of a scratch on his finger!


----------



## jidmoo (Jan 22, 2008)

Got windows to load but, they didn't last long. Crashed again. Microsoft said that the hard drive might be damaged if downloading large music files with a filter, and a couple of other reasons that didn't apply to my usage either.

Did in deed reformat the hard drive and reinstalled windows (lost everything, but knew that I would). Helped for awhile. while updating, started receiving "can not save file" messages. Could not install windows SP2. System crashed again. Ran scan disk and tried to reboot. Message about Realtek Ethernet Media Failed. System locks up. Here's a long shot, could the Realtek Ethernet Hardware or the hard drive be bad?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, now it's time to try to solve the real issue. :smile:

Start with one of these for at least several hours.

Microsoft Memory Diagnostic

MEMtest86



If that doesn't yield results, do a full surface diagnostic with the disk Manufacturer's diagnostic.

Here are some of the more popular disk maker's diagnostics.

SeaTools for DOS and Windows (Seagate and Maxtor drives)

WD Data Lifeguard Disk Diagnostic

Hitachi Drive Fitness Test

Samsung Drive Diagnostic Utility (Hutil)


----------

